# Rapid car thats smooth to drive



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

I couldn't find a 'general chat' section so apologies that I have to ask this in here. 

Does anyone have any ideas on a car that is quite rapid e.g. 250bhp upwards (ideally 300bhp and up) that also offers a smooth ride? Preferably nothing German but I'm open minded. Budget would be £15k (ish) and would like to get as low mileage as possible - deffo under 30k miles.

I've had a Boxster S in the past and it was too firm. I've tried a Honda S2000 and its even more firm. Currently got a Volvo C70 T5 which is good but not fast enough. I suppose ideally I would love an S60R but they're rarer than a black pope.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Ever considered an alfa brera? Do a 3.2 v6?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mint lotus carlton or vauxhall zafira gsi mine sitting at 280bhp at present and will wipe the **** of most evo,bmw,scooby and porche leaving traffic light's


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

vxr8:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Mint lotus carlton or vauxhall zafira gsi mine sitting at 280bhp at present and will wipe the **** of most evo,bmw,scooby and porche leaving traffic light's


do the evo and porsche drivers forget to press the pedal:lol::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know you said no German, but my S8 is just..well.... awesome... ultimate comfort, smooth, rapid, easy to control.... sublime....

or maybe a jag saloon.... 

:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I love my M3 personally.

M5 sounds like it might suit you? (Despite German, once again) but you're excluding yourself from quite a lot in what you're looking for by saying you don't want German!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

has to be an s3!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess it depends on your definition of rapid.

But yeah as said, vxr8, monaro, 370z, mustang.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Jaguar S type R -V8 4.2 - 400bhp , Get a nice 06 plate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I know you said no German, but my S8 is just..well.... awesome... ultimate comfort, smooth, rapid, easy to control.... sublime....
> 
> :thumb:


Looks great on a trailer and sitting in the garage for weeks...

Yeh smashing wee man. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Looks great on a trailer and sitting in the garage for weeks...
> 
> Yeh smashing wee man. :lol:


:lol:

you still haven't saw the end of that thread have you.... 

as if I would buy a lemon...

:driver:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like you say, S60R's are rare - But be patient and wait for the right one to come up.

Seem to be very reasonably priced these days too :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> you still haven't saw the end of that thread have you....
> 
> ...


Jag, rx8, hmm, anything else cuey?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ford Mondeo, 2.0 ecoboost engine, comfortable and they are quick off the mark, with there power shift transmission, very under rated car.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Insignia VXR maybe, cracking buy 2nd hand


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> you still haven't saw the end of that thread have you....
> 
> ...


Something to do with a fueling issue?

Tell yeh whats going cheap the now

E55 AMG's even some E63's are cheap

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201151437357816/usedcars?atcide=emgm6&logcode=emf


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Insignia VXR *maybe*, cracking buy 2nd hand


Keyword there


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

S type r or the xj with a v8, way over 300bhp a good ride and not German


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Something to do with a fueling issue?
> 
> Tell yeh whats going cheap the now
> 
> ...


Have a look at the instructions


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure what i'd be going for personally, but boy, what a lovely position to be in!! £15k burning a hole in your pocket...i am envious! 

Audi TT 3.2 quattro? My choice would probably be a VXR8 or monaro, but i love VXL's!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

something with minimum 8 cylinders and loads of torque, vxr8 would be a good buy imo


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have a look at the instructions


**Ahem**

Yeh apologys there lol

time for me to buy an E55 AMG estate then  ...obviously to carry the dog in.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The dog and the 100 litre drum of v power


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

monaro or vxr8. 6.0 v8 supercharged?

why not a v70 R?

http://pistonheads.com/sales/3768802.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/3632746.htm

or you could try a newer volvo with the new t6 3.0 v6 Twin tubs? or even an s80/xc90 with the V8 now they are rare!


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

R32 golf or anything with a DSG gearbox.


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

30,000 miles or less folks is what I was after. Unfortunately the Volvo R line cannot be had under 30k miles.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cubed said:


> 30,000 miles or less folks is what I was after. Unfortunately the Volvo R line cannot be had under 30k miles.


did actually see one recently in sonic blue with under 30K on but it went really quickly :lol: V70R....

if you still want an ovlov then go down the V8 in the s80 or new t6 route i saw a new s60 with naff all miles on for 20 ish no doubt a bit of arm twisting could persuade it down a bit more...the new t6 being 309PS very few people want large petrol engines tbh.

40 odd k for a 2007 s60R in sonic blue: -

http://pistonheads.com/sales/3787039.htm


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

rs3!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3714115.htm

under the mileage limit and budget, also 4 door and comfy and in excess of 300bhp, personally i wouldn't get worked up on miles, big engines like a good run.

just over 30k ...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3772670.htm

but they can take it 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3780193.htm

ok, still over the miles but its cheaper still and without the supercharger 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3353560.htm

odd ball ?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3791050.htm

if only you would go above 30k .....

nice V8 with LPG ?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3794695.htm

hmmmm....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3748688.htm

ok, i went over your mileage limit but at least i didn't pick anything german


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Monaro
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201149434006951/sort/priceasc/usedcars/model/monaro/make/vauxhall/postcode/dh78tx/page/2/quicksearch/true/radius/1500?logcode=p

or Jag XJR, I'd want a better colour though
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201212458517573/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-mileage/up_to_40000_miles/price-to/15000/model/xj/make/jaguar/postcode/dh78tx/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

300C hemi?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

missed one 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3775511.htm


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The Mazda 3 MPS is anything but smooth, the way I would describe it is that it's like riding a drunken lion, very fast and very exciting but it's only going to end one way .

I'd say what you want is something big, powerful, german and with automatic transmission for that bit of extra smoothness, and the more unassuming it looks the better.

I'm surprised Ross hasn't said anything yet .


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

thought i would just post this for you...

2004 V70R AWD Automatic, 300bhp, 25,000 Miles!
Thought we'd advertise it here first! A real one off, 25,195 miles from new-not chipped, changed altered in any way. Superb condition. Description as follows:

2004 Model Year, Registration Date 12/12/2003.
*25,000 Miles*. Petrol. 5 Speed Automatic AWD. Geartronic.
Flash Green Metallic. Grey/Gold Upholstery, Soft Leather Seats.
Brushed Aluminium Dash/Trim Inlay
Driver, Passenger, Side Airbags. Air Conditioning.
Remote Fob Central Locking. Front & Rear Electric Windows.
Radio & 4 Disc CD Player. Pop-Up Dashboard Satellite Navigation.
Adjustable Chassis Setting Button Controls-Comfort/Sport/Advanced.
Volvo Carpet Mat Set & Rubber Mat Set (Carpet Set Brand New)
Retractable Rear Load Liner. Moulded Rear Boot Mat.
Fold-Down Rear Boot Mat To Protect Rear Bumper.
Integrated Telephone. Steering Wheel Remote Controls.
Retractable Rear Door Integrated Sun Blinds.
Rain Sensing Screen. Electric Heated Retractable Light Door Mirrors
Roof Styling Rails. Lockable Colour Matched Removable Volvo Roof Box.
Factory Laminated Side Windows. Rear Boot Spoiler.
R Design Alloy Wheels. R Design Brake Calipers.
R Design Type 7 Shock Absorbers-Active Suspension. Rear Parking Sensors.
Electric Passenger Seat. Electric Drivers Seat With Memory.
2 Stage Heated Front Seats.
Integrated fold-down rear child booster seats.
Integrated fold-down seat centre table with stow away cup holders.
Front Foglights In Spoiler. Automatic Headlight Adjusters.
Front Headlight Wipers. Rear Wash/Wipe.
Automatic Dimming Of Inside Rearview Mirror.
Removable Rear Towbar With Cover.
Vehicle Tracker "Horizon" Fitted (www.tracker.co.uk). Currently not active, can be re-activated.

1 Owner From New, 25,000 Genuine Miles. Full Service History. Recent service included 4 new Pirelli tyres & 4 C chassis module.

More pictures available upon request. £9,995.














































http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/showthread.php?t=150895


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Ford Mondeo, 2.0 ecoboost engine, comfortable and they are quick off the mark, with there power shift transmission, very under rated car.


I have the Mondeo Titanium X Sport with 2.0 Ecoboost engine. Its powerful and smooth and has plenty of gadgets. Its a very good car beats the insignia and passat in all reviews I looked at in my research. It has a subtle bodykit but looks smart rather than shouting and screaming. It has the same engine that will be in the new Focus ST with 240bhp and there will be loads of tuning options once the ST is out if that is your thing. The major problem with the car is thats its a 'mondeo' and therefore only/mainly perceived as a rep-mobile. If this doesn't bother you and you are going to keep it for a while its a cracking car. Also forgot to mention the boot is huge if you have a family!

The insignia VXR is a powerful fast car but is a totally different animal. Its very quick and very loud.

The Vauxhall Monaro is another option but I think the v8 engine although excellent will not return many MPG's.

My final option is the Lexus is250. Again its powerful with its 2.5L engine and smooth with the auto box and tiptronic paddles. Not sure if its a duel clutch gearbox but its very smooth. Economy wise it returns around 25-30mpg average and does 0-60 in around 8.5seconds. Its not as big as the mondeo inside but has the luxury branding.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I would suggest something Vauxhall like a vxr8 or monaro for cheapness and power but overly harsh on the road


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The Mazda 3 MPS is anything but smooth, the way I would describe it is that it's like riding a drunken lion, very fast and very exciting but it's only going to end one way .
> 
> I'd say what you want is something big, powerful, german and with automatic transmission for that bit of extra smoothness, and the more unassuming it looks the better.
> 
> *I'm surprised Ross hasn't said anything yet *.


I was waiting for somebody to mention me


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> I have the Mondeo Titanium X Sport with 2.0 Ecoboost engine. Its powerful and smooth and has plenty of gadgets. Its a very good car beats the insignia and passat in all reviews I looked at in my research. It has a subtle bodykit but looks smart rather than shouting and screaming. It has the same engine that will be in the new Focus ST with 240bhp and there will be loads of tuning options once the ST is out if that is your thing. The major problem with the car is thats its a 'mondeo' and therefore only/mainly perceived as a rep-mobile. If this doesn't bother you and you are going to keep it for a while its a cracking car. Also forgot to mention the boot is huge if you have a family!
> 
> The insignia VXR is a powerful fast car but is a totally different animal. Its very quick and very loud.
> 
> ...


looked into the monaro MPG's it is shocking round town but any big petrol engine is!

average i have heard on the LS2 is about low 20's! one guy in the vxr 500 even had 32mpg on the motorway run! 1400 rpm at 70 though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spec B and some stainless back boxes:argie:


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Megane RS250?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Spec B and some stainless back boxes:argie:
> 
> Legacy 3.0R Spec-B full throttle - YouTube


So basically it looks dull, sounds dull, isn't rapid and doesn't meet the op's criteria at all?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Correct, it's more thirsty than an E60 M5


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Spec B and some stainless back boxes:argie:
> 
> Legacy 3.0R Spec-B full throttle - YouTube


I see your post and raise you...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a nice looking e500 estate on eBay


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I know you said not german but 15k is well into E55k territory now

500 odd horses, quad exhaust, smooth and power like no other :thumb:

12k 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-54-P...6804301?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2c623e324d


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1996-ASTO...omobiles_UK&hash=item20c498dc5a#ht_638wt_1396

Spend the rest on Tuxedo's :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

This is My car.. Its rapid.. Well standard 0 to 62 is 5.9 and limited to 155...
This one has a spires Remap which takes power from 275 BHP to 315.. Torque standard 600NM and with the map 690NM.. So its pretty nippy...
Ride quality even on these potholed roads and on the 20 inch wheels is simply sublime...
Best bit is the economy.. 42 On the motorway at 80 on cruise. Driven hard up around the Highlands 32 to 35 MPG..
Oh and its British .......................................


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love that Jag but would it be in the op's budget? If it is I want one!!!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

cubed said:


> I suppose ideally I would love an S60R but they're rarer than a black pope.


You just missed a blinder.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

how about a new ish 9-5 saab don't they do a 3 ltr twin turbo?

yes they have gone bust but more reason for discount.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Mustang, on a 2006 or 2007 plate, 4.6 ltr, standard 300bhp with a 0 to 6 of about 5 seconds, much faster than a boxter, and so modable it's unbelievable. Mine is 460bhp..the attention you get from acing a rare car is great, but cheap road tax and insurance.


----------

